# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Ziekte van Addison - Artikels

## Agnes574

*ZIEKTE VAN ADDISON* 

*Synoniemen* 
-Brons-ziekte 
-(Primaire) bijnierschorsinsufficiëntie 

*Korte beschrijving* 
De ziekte van Addison is meestal een auto-immuunziekte. Bij auto-immuunziekten richt de afweer zich tegen delen van het eigen lichaam. Bij de ziekte van Addison richt de afweer zich tegen de bijnierschors. 

De bijnierschors is de buitenste laag van de bijnieren. De bijnieren liggen boven de nieren. 

De bijnierschors maakt de hormonen cortisol en aldosteron. Cortisol is onder andere belangrijk bij stress en inspanning. Het zorgt er dan voor dat er voldoende energie vrijkomt om prestaties te kunnen leveren. Aldosteron is betrokken bij de water- en zouthuishouding; het speelt een rol bij het reguleren van de hoeveelheid water en zout in het lichaam. 

Doordat de afweer bij de ziekte van Addison de bijnierschors aanvalt, werkt de bijnierschors niet meer goed. Er kunnen niet voldoende cortisol en aldosteron gemaakt worden. Hierdoor kunnen kenmerken ontstaan zoals vermoeidheid, vochtverlies, gewichtsverlies, bruine verkleuring van de huid, verminderde eetlust, behoefte aan zout en misselijkheid. 

Soms is er sprake van een erfelijke vorm van de ziekte van Addison.

*Diagnose* 
De ziekte van Addison kan worden vermoed op grond van de bovenstaande kenmerken. De diagnose kan worden bevestigd met bloedonderzoek. 

*Behandeling* 
De ziekte van Addison is niet te genezen. De behandeling bestaat uit het geven van bepaalde hormonen zodat het tekort aan cortisol en aldosteron wordt opgeheven. 

*Voorkomen (frequentie)* 
Ongeveer 4 op 100.000 tot 6 op 100.000 personen heeft de ziekte van Addison. 

*Overerving*
De ziekte van Addison is meestal niet erfelijk. Soms is er sprake van een erfelijke vorm van de ziekte van Addison. De erfelijke vorm kan autosomaal recessief of X-gebonden recessief overerven. 

*Meer informatie* 
-NVACP 
Nederlandse Vereniging voor Addison & Cushing Patiënten 
-Vlaamse Vereniging van Cushing-Addison-AGS 
Patiënteninformatie, lotgenotencontact. 

(bron: erfelijkheid.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*ZIEKTE VAN ADDISON*

*Inleiding*
De ziekte van Addison (bijnierschorsinsufficiëntie) is een zeldzame aandoening van de bijnieren. De ziekte komt voor bij één op de honderdduizend mensen. De bijnieren liggen aan de bovenkant van de beide nieren. Ze scheiden hormonen af die zeer belangrijk zijn voor het normaal functioneren van het lichaam. Bij de ziekte van Addison produceren de bijnieren onvoldoende cortisol en soms ook te weinig aldosteron. Cortisol zorgt ervoor dat het lichaam reageert op stress, het regelt de bloeddruk, bloedsuikerspiegel en stofwisseling en het vertraagt de ontstekingsreactie van het afweersysteem. Aldosteron zorgt voor de zout- en waterhuishouding van het lichaam.


*Oorzaken*
Al naar gelang de oorzaak kan er onderscheid worden gemaakt in een primaire, secundaire en tertiaire vorm van de ziekte van Addison. 

*De primaire vorm*
Bij de primaire vorm van de ziekte van Addison wordt er door een beschadiging van de bijnierschors geen cortisol en geen aldosteron aangemaakt. Wel blijft de hypofyse ACTH aanmaken waardoor er een abnormale bruine huidskleur kan ontstaan. De beschadiging van de bijnierschors kan verschillende oorzaken hebben.

Meestal is de oorzaak een auto-immuunziekte. Het afweersysteem van de patiënt breekt in zo'n geval de bijnierschors af. 

Vroeger was de oorzaak vaak;
~Een infectie van de bijnieren zoals tuberculose of coccidioïdomycose (schimmelinfectie). 
~Een operatieve verwijdering van de bijnieren. 
~Tumoren die zich naar de bijnieren hebben uitgezaaid. 

*De secundaire vorm*
Bij de secundaire vorm van de ziekte van Addison ligt de oorzaak van het probleem in de hypofyse. Als deze kleine klier in de hersenen niet voldoende van het hormoon ACTH aanmaakt, dan worden de bijnieren onvoldoende gestimuleerd om cortisol te produceren. Er wordt wel een normale hoeveelheid aldosteron gemaakt, er is dus geen zoutverlies. Omdat er geen ACTH wordt gemaakt ontstaat er ook geen abnormale bruine huidskleur. De oorzaak is dus een (gedeeltelijke) uitval van de hypofyse.

*De tertiaire vorm*
Bij de tertiaire vorm van de ziekte van Addison is er een verstoring van het evenwicht tussen de bijnieren, de hypofyse en de hypothalamus. De hypothalamus is een onderdeel van de hersenen dat een rol speelt bij het aansturen van de hormoonproductie (in dit geval: ACTH) in de hypofyse. De oorzaak van tertiaire Addison is het langdurig gebruik van corticosteroïden. Dit zijn medicijnen als prednison, dexamethason of hoge doses inhalatie corticosteroïden. Door het langdurig gebruik van deze medicijnen stopt de hypofyse met het produceren van ACTH en daardoor maken de bijnieren te weinig cortisol. Bij het (plotseling) stoppen met de medicijnen (corticosteroïden) ontstaan dan verschijnselen van de ziekte van Addison.


*Verschijnselen*
Soms manifesteert de ziekte zich zeer plotseling (zie Addison-crisis), maar meestal ontwikkelt de ziekte zich sluipenderwijs. Veelvoorkomende verschijnselen zijn: 
~extreme moeheid; 
~lage bloeddruk (te merken aan duizeligheid bij het opstaan); 
~gewichtsverlies; 
~misselijkheid en braken; 
~uitdroging en sterke behoefte aan zout voedsel; 
~soms een bruine verkleuring van de huid; 
~minder lichaamsbeharing; 
~spierpijn; 
~gewrichtspijn; 
~buikpijn. 


*Addison-crisis*
Het kan gebeuren dat de verschijnselen eerst mild en onopvallend zijn, maar dat een plotselinge gebeurtenis zoals een ongeluk, infectie of operatie, een zogenaamde Addison-crisis uitlokt. De al lage hormoonproductie daalt dan acuut. Dit laat onder andere de bloedsuikerspiegel dalen en de zoutspiegels veranderen. Hierdoor komen de verschijnselen acuut en in volle hevigheid tot uitdrukking. Een Addison-crisis is een noodsituatie en snelle medische behandeling is noodzakelijk. De meest voorkomende verschijnselen zijn: 
~ernstige misselijkheid; 
~braken; 
~diarree; 
~spierkrampen; 
~plotselinge ernstige pijn in de buikstreek, onderrug of benen; 
~bloeddrukdaling met flauwvallen of bewusteloosheid. 


*Diagnose*
De diagnose wordt gesteld op basis van de verschijnselen, aangevuld met laboratoriumonderzoek. Een definitieve diagnose kan worden gesteld door te meten hoeveel cortisol en aldosteron in het bloed en in de urine aanwezig is. Ook wordt gekeken of deze hoeveelheden stijgen in reactie op het hormoon ACTH. Andere onderzoeken zijn onder meer een elektrocardiogram en bloedonderzoek. De oorzaak van het falen van de bijnier kan worden achterhaald met thoraxfoto's om tuberculose op te sporen of onderzoek om andere bacteriële infecties aan tonen.


*Behandeling*
Bij een Addison-crisis is directe medische hulp noodzakelijk. Er moeten onmiddellijk hydrocortison en suiker- en zoutoplossingen worden toegediend. Dit is levensreddend. De behandeling vande ziekte van Addison bestaat uit het aanvullen van de hormonen die het lichaam zelf niet langer produceert (hormoonsuppletie). De patiënt neemt meestal een- of tweemaal per dag cortisol-tabletten en indien nodig wordt ook het aldosteron wordt dagelijks aangevuld. Deze aanvulling is meestal gedurende het hele verdere leven nodig. De doses verschillen per patiënt. Speciale aandacht is nodig bij een operatie, ernstige infecties en bij zwangerschap. Raadpleeg een arts voor meer bijzonderheden.


*Zelfzorg*
Een Addison-crisis kan levensbedreigend zijn. Daarom moeten patiënten voor deze noodsituatie altijd een kaart bij zich dragen met de bijzonderheden over hun behandeling en doseringen. Patiënten die aanvullende hormonen innemen, moeten leren hoe ze de hoeveelheid kunnen aanpassen in belastende situaties, zoals koorts of een operatie.

-Meer informatie
www.nvacp.nl
Informatie van de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Addison en Cushing Patiënten (NVACP)
(bron: gezondvgz.nl)

----------


## careaware

*De Care Aware cards zijn er nu ook voor kinderen met bijnier insufficiëntie!*

Care Aware cards zijn vrolijk vormgegeven, stoere voorlichtingskaarten voor chronisch zieke kinderen. 
Samen met *patiëntenorganisatie NVACP en het UMC St. Radboud* is gewerkt aan de kaart voor kinderen van 0-18 jaar met Bijnierschors insufficiëntie. Ruim 600 kinderen met Glutenintolerantie bestelden eerder dit jaar al hun eigen kaartjes. 

Care Aware is een initiatief van Marjolijn Benneker  eigenaar van projectbureau Vrolijke Zaken en moeder van Eefje (8) met glutenintolerantie. Het doel: Zorg en kind dichter bij elkaar. Chronisch ziek zijn is een gegeven. Hoe verdrietig soms, ik probeer juist ook de andere kant te benadrukken. Wat kan er naast de essentiële zorg makkelijker, leuker en verrassender voor het kind?. Aldus Marjolijn. De cards helpen kinderen en ouders om hun omgeving (school, vriendjes, opvang) op snelle, vriendelijke en effectieve wijze te laten weten hoe je het beste kunt helpen. Handig in een tijd waarin kinderen al van jongs af aan veel van huis zijn !

Voor implementatie van het Care Aware concept werkt Vrolijke Zaken samen met patiëntenorganisaties. In dit geval met patiëntenorganisatie NVACP en het UMC St. Radboud. NVACP zet zich in voor mensen met bijnieraandoeningen. Op het Radboud Adrenal Symposium van 29 oktober 2010 is het prototype van de Care Aware card voor deze doelgroep voor het eerst getoond. De reacties van artsen uit binnen - en buitenland waren enthousiast. 

De Care Aware cards zijn te bestellen op *www.careaware.nl* . De tekst op de kaart is bepaald door NVACP en het UMC St. Radboud. Ouders vullen deze informatie aan met persoonsgegevens en een leuke foto van het kind. Een set van 20 kaarten wordt vervolgens opgestuurd. 

AniekBekke www.careaware.nl

----------

